# Baby Male Rat in need of a home in NH or MA



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

I am not sure if this is against the rules someone one let me know if it is I am just trying to help a friend. 

My friend who I used to work at petsmart with now works at a small pet store that sells rats as feeders. She is desperately try to find a home for a baby male that they have there so he doesn't end up as snake food. She said he is a dumbo Rex. I am willing to help get him to someone if need be I don't want him to end up as snake food either. I would take him myself but my husband said I can not get another.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

He is at Pets Plus at 2286 Main Street Tewksbury, MA 01876
Like I said I am willing to help someone get him if you want him but can't travel that far. The store is already about 45 minutes away from where I live but I am willing to drive an hour away from my house in any direction to get him to someone. I would just be looking to be reimbursed for whatever he costs me and if possible some gas money but that's not mandatory. She just texted me to say that he has a brother that she is hoping to find a home for to they both look similar he just isn't a Rex. They are around $10 each.


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

This kills me!!!!!! If I didn't just commit to adopting a boy I totally would save him! He's adorable! I am adopting my boy from Mainely rat rescue...maybe I can ask if they have a spot for him? I can help anyway I can with driving or fostering or whatever he needs!


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Maybe you could go and save him and his brother and keep looking for a home for them? I want to do that myself but my husband said that I couldn't. Or you could try asking MRR but since they are pet store rats they might not want to take them.


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I am shooting them an e-mail right now. I'm saying I will offer my fostering services, but if they have a more experienced foster, then that'd be awesome. 

What should I do from here? Tewksbury is pretty far from me, I'm outside of Boston...can you ask if there is anyway I can have them held for me until next week? I would want to get both, because I only have one spayed girl and wouldn't wanna seperate her from her cagemates for too long. And I wouldn't want him living alone either.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Ill send her a text and ask her.


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

awesome thank you!


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Just thought I would update everyone MimiSkye is probably going to go get the boys tomorrow and hopefully Mainely Rat Rescue will contact her back and take them if not she is going to have to find a home for them herself. I am still willing to help transport them if someone can't drive to where MimiSkye is and wants them.


----------

